
Sex Workers Fight Back Against SESTA/FOSTA - ianamartin
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180402/06272439542/sex-workers-fighting-back-against-sesta-fosta-with-their-own-social-network-plan-to-expose-politicians.shtml
======
xkcd-sucks
hope they have a backup google doc for when it gets deleted for "tos
violations"

